# To those who have done...norcal trimming before



## hassysmacker (Feb 4, 2010)

So from March-September I'm going to be interning at a permaculture farm in bolinas california. now I know some of the towns to go to to try and get trimming work (not gonna list them here as theres no need), but in terms of finding the work, does anyone think flying a sign on main roads or at shopping centers (near agways/walmarts maybe?) that says "Experienced Organic Farmer, Need Work, with a big picture of scissors (and maybe a smiley face?)" would be an appropriate tactic to try and obtain work, as I don't personally know any hook ups in said towns?

If you do not want to discuss this on the public forum, feel free to PM me.


----------



## loess (Feb 4, 2010)

What's up, Andy. Permaculture in CA...super rad! Good for you!

I started a thread last fall about this. At the time I was working with Buffalo Field Campaign debating whether to head west to try and get harvest work. Well (as you know) I decided to go east.

If I were you, I'd try a bunch of different tactics. The sign thing might work. Hitching rides back and forth throughout the triangle until you hit your lucky "person-who-knows-a-person-who-knows-a-person" ride is another idea. I think the best you can do is put your intention and honesty out into the universe, try out whatever ideas feel good to you, and see what happens.

All the best to you, man. Hope your travels have gone well since I last saw ya.


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 4, 2010)

There are LOTS of MM growers in Cali- if your a good trimmer and serious about working in the field, (MM production) you should not have too much trouble finding a gig. I work for a MM grower (caregiver) here in MT.

Since MM is legit, you dont' have to deal w/ the "who knows who" bullshit to get a trimming job (unlike clandestine ops.)...

I would hit up some dispensary's and put in some apps., that's how I got my job!


----------



## hassysmacker (Feb 4, 2010)

Adam, thanks for the good wishes. Hope everything is well, wherever you are.

Jimmy, they real have farmwork apps at dispensaries typically?!


----------



## uppercunt (Feb 4, 2010)

I wouldn't try the sign flying thing. the people I knew who got jobs got them by consistently hitching on the 101 and 299. So many kids go to norcal thinking they're gonna get trim jobs but about 99% of them end up sittin around town and thinking a job is gonna come to them. girls get jobs way more often than guys so it helps to hitch with a lady.


----------

